
Newly Released Surveillance Orders Show That Spying Powers Are Misused - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/newly-released-surveillance-orders-show-even-individualized-court-oversight-spying
======
chopin
What I not understand (I am not a US person): Why is the FBI involved in
foreign surveillance? My (possibly naive) understanding is that the FBI is a
law enforcement agency. Here in Germany we have (for good reasons) a strict
separation of the two.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
The FBI doesn't have any good reason to be involved in foreign surveillance.

The agency currently seems to have no accountability, and to do whatever it
wants (see: Nunes memo).

~~~
chopin
That's what I understand. But why could they go to the FISC? This means to me,
they can do foreign surveillance _legally_. The German equivalent, the BKA,
could of course do foreign surveillance as well. However they can't get an
official approval to do so (that's task of the BND). It'd be outright illegal.

